# ARCH ENEMY announces new singer - Angela Gossow verlässt Arch Enemy



## MetalFan (17 März 2014)

_In early June 2014, ARCH ENEMY will unleash their 9th studio album, War Eternal, worldwide via Century Media Records and Trooper Entertainment in Japan.

With this upcoming release, the band will introduce a new member to their ranks: Alissa White-Gluz, former vocalist of Canadian extreme metallers THE AGONIST. Angela Gossow, who joined ARCH ENEMY in 2000 and made her debut on the now classic Wages Of Sin (2001), will be stepping down as front-woman and focusing on management, while Alissa takes her place._

Weiterlesen...

 Diese Nachricht "schockt" mich! 
Alissa ist auf jeden Fall optisch sehr interessant und hat auch stimmlich einiges drauf.  
Solange wie sie das, was mich dabei bei The Agonist stört nicht mit zu Arch Enemy bringt, heißt es weiter "pure fucking metal"! :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 März 2014)

Oha, das ist ja echt mal überraschend. Angela war ja echt das Gesicht von Arch Enemy


----------



## goraji (18 März 2014)

Schade, schade, schade....würde mich aber freuen wenn Angela nicht einfach nur irgendwo "im Büro verschwindet"...würde sich auch gerne weiterhin auf der Bühne sehen und hören....


----------



## Celebbo (18 März 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Oha, das ist ja echt mal überraschend. Angela war ja echt das Gesicht von Arch Enemy



Hmm...na ja... Arch Enemy ist erstmal Michael Amott, und dann lange niemand. Das Gesicht haben sie scheinbar gesucht und jetzt gefunden. Irgendwie eine sehr berechnende Entscheidung, wie ich finde.
Gesanglich ist es jedenfalls kein Verlust. Von der Power auf der Bühne schon eher.


----------

